# WOW!! How many outboards can you fit on a tin boat?



## Specknreds (Oct 21, 2010)

The whole hull must be one huge gas tank.

It's reported that it was built for the BP oil spill clean up.

I would love to lay my hands on one of those Yamaha 250 4 strokes. I have a 200hp and priced a 250. The best I saw was $19000.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder what this is used for?


----------



## clarkbre (Oct 22, 2010)

Well don't all Binford 6100 jon boats need 8, 250hp motors?


----------



## KMixson (Oct 22, 2010)

Where's the trailer to haul it to the ramp?


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 22, 2010)

clarkbre said:


> Well don't all Binford 6100 jon boats need 8, 250hp motors?



:LOL2: =D> =D> 



KMixson said:


> Where's the trailer to haul it to the ramp?



I want to see the truck that pulls it. Surely it is being built next to the water. The way they they launch big boats at work is to set them on dollies and just roll them off into the bayou. Who knows????


----------



## perchin (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder if she's stable... 8-[ 


















:lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug (Oct 24, 2010)

i can see it now......
I just got a new jon boat and am wondering what size trolling motor do i need and should i get 1 or 2 batteries
i will be running nav lights and maybe a radio 
thanks :roll: :wink: :LOL2:


----------



## lbursell (Oct 25, 2010)

Trailer Tires - 8" or 12 " ?


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 27, 2010)

Which props gonna turn which way and who gonna sinc all those motors? Think that might be one of Keven Costner's multi million dollar oil clean up things?


----------



## KMixson (Oct 27, 2010)

Can you ski behind it? What is the trolling speed? Does it have a live well? Will a five pound anchor be big enough? Does it have a casting deck? Is there a place to mount the rod holders? Do I need to carry a paddle in case my motors quit? So many questions, so little time.


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh,Oh,Oh, Now that the space shuddle program is Kaput. They can get that big crawler to move this thing to the ramp and back. But it'll take a week each way.


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 4, 2010)

Backing that down the ramp with a S-10 in 2.5 foot of water might be a problem.


----------

